# rehoming centre



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

hi i live in ipswich and because i am a total geek i picked up my shiny new yellow pages and turned straight to the pet shop listings and i came across the reptile rescue and rehoming centre in ipswich. i am looking to get some lizards and more snakes and i could always go for another spider. i was just wondering if anyone knows anything about them as i would rather give an old rep a new home then a young rep an old home not everyone gets a second chance so i want to help if i can.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thers a reptile re-homing centre in ipswich??
rm..where?


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

i dont know where it is but the number is in the yellow pages i cant wait to see what they have got im a sucka for a sad story with a happy ending :lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh ok, i dont have ayellow pages i dont think.
once yourv been there, would u mind passin on the info?

thanks


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

no worrys i will do gotta go when the mister is at work lol i can give u their number if u wish


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

oooh in ippy? wiuld you mind pming me the address or details?


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

hey sarah
i have been trying to ring them for about 4 hours now no one wll answer an the mob number just goes straight to answer phone will pm u details


----------

